# Keeping a ferret indoors.



## TheresaW (25 January 2015)

Our ferrets have always lived outside.  We've always had 2, and even in the cold weather, we've checked on them, and they've been toasty warm snuggled together in their bed.  Sadly, yesterday, we lost one of them, and last night, we brought the other one into the house as we were worried about him being cold on his own.  It wasn't ideal, as we have cats, so cat flap had to be locked, and we had to keep a close eye on them, although to be fair, they all seemed to rub along together.  Overnight we popped Oscar into a cat carrier overnight with his bed.

Our house isn't that big, certainly not big enough to bring his hutch into the house.  Any ideas on something he can live in indoors when we are out, at work, in bed etc.  He could go back in the garden during the day if it's not too cold, but would that be fair on him?


----------



## millikins (25 January 2015)

Ours lived in an old parrot cage in the lean to/conservatory when he wasn't indoors. Got on very well with the dog but would definitely have killed the cat (very small and wimpy cat) if he'd ever caught her. Would getting another one be a possibility, the rescue centres are overflowing with them?


----------



## TheresaW (25 January 2015)

Thanks for idea.  Next door neighbour has rats, and was thinking about a similar cage to what she has, but unsure about the wire with his claws.

Oscar and Ray were both rescues.  We used to have Mark and Spencer, and when we had Spencer PTS, we went to the rescue to get some company for Mark.  Trouble is, much as I like the ferrets, we only took the original 2 as a favour as previous neighbours supposedly infertile hob turned out not to be years ago.  I don't feel they get enough play time and attention as it is, and am unsure I want to keep ferrets forever if you know what I mean.

I hope that doesn't sound cruel, they are well looked after.


----------



## Clodagh (25 January 2015)

When I had guinea pigs, about 100 years ago, we used to give them deep beds and cover the front of their hutch with carpet and towels. Would he be alright like that? Or maybe an indoor GP cage for overnight and he could go out during the day. I should think if he is used to being out and has a good coat he would be fine in daytime temps at least. If his hutch faced south he would get the sun.


----------



## TheresaW (25 January 2015)

My sister covers her guinea pigs with carpet. Sounds like a plan. The other issue is that they are very sociable, so don't like being on their own, which is where he is benefitting being indoors with U.S. and the cats. (They all seem to like each other, but won't leave them unsupervised). Have had a look at some indoor cages. Think we will get one for him overnight and when we are at work, if it's too cold for him to go outside. He seems to run round like a loony for 10mins, then go to his little bed we've set up for him for about an hour, then another 10 mins run about, eat, toilet, and back to bed.


----------



## Clodagh (26 January 2015)

Does he use a tray? I am sure they can be house trained, or did I dream that. Glad he is happy anyway.


----------



## TheresaW (26 January 2015)

Yes, he uses the littler tray, thankfully.


----------



## sprytzer (26 January 2015)

Having lost 2 of my 3 ferrets within 4 days due to cancer, im down to 1, i have moved her indoors, i borrowed a large rabbit/guinea pig cage, its in my kitchen with the front flap down so she can come and go...the radiator is turned down as ferrets take the cold much better than heat which they do not tolerate very well.
Shes always been a singleton ferret, will not tolerate others so is happy alone and the only reason i moved her indoors was so she had more one to one attention from me rather than living in her shed and run seeing me only a couple times a day.


----------



## sprytzer (26 January 2015)

Please dont worry about your ferret getting cold, honestly, they really DO NOT tolerate heat very well, so long as yours has a nice fleece or blanket to snuggle into it will be fine. in the summer mine always had frozen bottles of water wrapped in t towel to snuggle up to, and my 2 boys i recently lost did not go into their hutch, prefering to sleep together in a cube in their run!!


----------



## Umbongo (27 January 2015)

Someone I know has 26 ferrets and they have their own bedroom in her house! Full of toys, hammocks and a ball pit. They roam free in the house during the day with her cat and dog and they all get on well. I would think that a large cage or crate would be fine to keep him in if required, although it would be nice if he could have a playmate, however being inside may mean he will get more attention and stimulation from you than if he was outside on his own?


----------

